# The power of the Internet



## havasu (Jul 29, 2014)

I recently blew out one of my golf cart tires. I went to several tire shops, asking if they could special order another 205 50-10 tire for me. They all said it was easy, but all wanted about $100 just for one tire. 

Using the Internet, I found out that Costco could ship out these tires for about $50 a piece. Sams Club was going to charge me about $45 a piece. I then saw that Bike Bandit had the tires in stock, and were $39 a piece, with free shipping to the house. 

A quick credit card was given to them via the Internet, and the tires are now on their way. I will have 4 new tires for about the same price as a local brick and mortar store was going to charge me.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 29, 2014)

I love happy endings.


----------



## havasu (Jul 29, 2014)

I got an e-mail saying the tires have been shipped out. Problem is I don't really know what that means. I was a little reluctant not going with Sam's Club because with any problems, I can just return them to a local Sam's Club for a full refund. This little pleasure was going to cost me an additional $20, but then again, what could go wrong with a dumb golf cart tire?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 29, 2014)

havasu said:


> but then again, what could go wrong with a dumb golf cart tire?



Short list or long?


----------



## havasu (Jul 29, 2014)

You are old...better make it the short list for fear of you dropping dead mid-sentence.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm just glad when I make it out of the bathroom in the morning and don't make an exit like Elvis...


----------



## havasu (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep, I'd hate to die sitting on the pot. Totally embarrassing.


----------



## zannej (Jul 30, 2014)

Glad you were able to find the tires and I'm crossing my fingers and hoping they will be in good condition and not get lost in transit.


----------



## havasu (Jul 31, 2014)

Another Internet purchase...

On 7/3, I ordered two new door cables for my G/F's gas dryer. It was shipped out of Indiana immediately. On 7-11, the UPS tracking said it was at the depot in the city I live in. On 7/20 we complained to Sears because our part was still not at the house. They apologized and shipped out another replacement cable at no charge. On 7/24 we received the part but upon opening the package saw they shipped the nylon door guide, not the cables we ordered. 
Sears again apologized and shipped out the new cables, only charging me 50% of the price due to their screw up. On 7/29, I received the cables and also installed the nylon door glides because I now had new ones and why let them go to waste?

The morale of the story is the Internet is powerful, but sure can become a real pain in the arse!

BTW, still no tires on my front porch.....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 31, 2014)

Patience young grasshopper, it's FedEx, not Santa's North Pole Express. It's only been 2 days.


----------



## havasu (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, but Santa gets my toys delivered anywhere in the world in just one night. I've seen him, really.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 31, 2014)

You're just thinking about that "mushroom" you ate that one time long, long ago...


----------



## zannej (Jul 31, 2014)

I remember watching a show called Ten Grand In Your Hand (which sounded like a porno title to me) and the host/contractor took the homeowner to the store to show her some plywood and she thought it was too expensive so she found some good quality stuff cheaper online.

I wish she had said where online. I admit a lot of the time when I see people selling stuff on the "swap shop" for my area I wonder how much of it is stolen. A few times people have actually been called out that the stuff they were trying to sell didn't belong to them.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Aug 2, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Short list or long?



Short: You're buying replacements right now, huh?


----------



## Riff_Raff (Aug 2, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Patience young grasshopper, it's FedEx, not Santa's North Pole Express. It's only been 2 days.




Yep, FedEx.

I am all done with Undelivered, Pilfered, or Smashed.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 2, 2014)

We'll, did the wheels for your Hoveround show up yet?


----------



## havasu (Aug 2, 2014)

I just checked UPS tracking and they "swear" it will be delivered sometime on Monday.


----------



## zannej (Aug 3, 2014)

I hope it will be delivered soon, Havasu. I think I posted about my experience with FedEx not too long ago and how they kept jerking me around and not delivering my package because they are idiots.

Not sure how visible this is: (it should read from the bottom and then up)


----------

